# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du xuân các chùa nổi tiếng tại Hà Nội

## thuandlqt

Chương trình du xuân nhâm thìn 2012


*THĂM CHÙA BỒ ĐỀ - ĐỀN GHỀNH - PHỦ TÂY HỒ - CHÙA TRẤN QUỐC ĐỀN QUÁN THÁNH - CHÙA HÀ - CHÙA TÀO SÁCH – CHÙA VẠN NIÊN- BIA BÀ* 
 _( 1 ngày )_ 
*07h00:* xe ôtô  cùng Hướng dẫn viên  Công ty du lịch quốc tế  đón Quý khách tại điểm  hẹn đi lễ tại chùa Bồ Đề, sau đó sang Đền Ghềnh – tới chốn tâm linh này  để nghe những câu chuyện cổ về một ngôi đền huyền thoại, để chiêm ngưỡng  những giá trị văn hoá vô giá, để thấy tâm hồn và cõi lòng bình an, hay  chỉ để được dâng một nén hương chân thành đến công chúa Lê Ngọc Hân được  coi là Mẫu Thoải trong lòng người VN. 
*10h30:* Rời  đền Ghềnh quý khách về phủ Tây Hồ – hàng năm khách hành hương về đây rất  đông, vừa đi lễ mẫu ban cho điều lành và mọi sự may mắn , vừa thưởng  ngoạn cảnh đẹp hồ Tây.
*Trưa:* Ăn trưa tại Phủ Tây Hồ.
*Chiều:*  Quý khách lên xe đi thăm  chùa Trấn Quốc, đền Quán thánh, chùa Hà, chùa  Tào Sách, chùa vạn niên, Bia Bà những ngôi chùa, ngôi đền có quy mô  bề thế, linh thiêng và phong cảnh rất đẹp của Hà Nội.
*15h30:* Quý khách lên xe về điểm xuất phát, kết thúc chương trình. Kính chào và hẹn gặp lại quý khách!

 *GIÁ TRON GÓI CHO 01 QUÝ KHÁCH: 135.000đ
*_(áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40  khách)_
 
**  Dịch vụ bao gồm: 
*- Xe ôtô điều hoà đời cao (nước uống trên xe) , Vé thắng cảnh,   Hướng dẫn viên Bảo hiểm du lịch.
** Dịch vụ không bao gồm:
*- ăn trưa, các chi phí cá nhân.
-*----------------------------------------------
*
*Thông tin liên hệ:

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN PHÁT TRIỂN DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ* *
Địa chỉ: Số 4, ngõ 159, phố Chùa Láng, Láng Thượng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
Email: dulichquocte.org@gmail.com & pdthuan1991@gmail.com
Website: www.dulichtrongoi.org
Điện thoại: 0168 595 6556
Yahoo: pdthuan1991                             *

----------


## thuandlqt

Upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
Dịch vụ giá rẻ chất lượng cao !

----------


## thuandlqt

Du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ chất lượng cao !

----------


## thuandlqt

Upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
Dịch vụ giá rẻ chất lượng cao !

----------


## thuandlqt

Du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ chất lượng cao !

----------


## thuandlqt

Du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ chất lượng cao !

----------

